# Texas flip and move 2cool style



## Joejoe070

I recently scooped this little old house for pretty good deal. I plan on doing the complete remodel myself. The fiancÃ© and I our getting married next May and wanted to get or own place. We don't want to rent and don't want to live in the city either. So we starting off small. I moved it from down town Bryan Texas out to my grandfathers land in the Brazos bottom.Below are some pics of my progress so far. I'll try to post pics as work gets done it's a slow moving project so please be patient haha. Enjoy

Move day 












































Pre demo














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joejoe070

After demo





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joejoe070

My dads a electrician and I'm a plumber so that's what we started with.



























































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joejoe070

I have more exterior work complete I'll try to post tomorrow stay tuned!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cubera

That's one major project.
Good luck.


----------



## saltwatersensations

Awesome. lots of work but fun and little to no debt!


----------



## Joejoe070

cubera said:


> That's one major project.
> Good luck.


Thanks! Yes it is major project but it will be worth it in the long run!



saltwatersensations said:


> Awesome. lots of work but fun and little to no debt!


Thanks man it's a lot for sure but I do enjoy it especially when I see a project complete and see change and progress.Very rewarding. Never thought I would enjoy Manuel labor haha!

So back to the business I decide to keep working on the exterior and not step foot inside until the outside is done. So I'll stay on task more and not start and stop projects and loose my train of thought.

After all rough in of plumbing I moved to replacing rotted wood along with insulating areas not insulated when wood was removed.














































Once done with the siding. I kept moving and starting my skirting. I built These and anchored them to my bricks piers so I would have a place to secure the skirting at the bottom.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joejoe070

After the wood frame around the bottom of the house I put my skirting up. We are going for a very rustic cabin look so for skirting I went with some old tin pawpaw had laying around it was free and looks great.























































I just recently put these corner pieces on this last week end. Going to try and leave that side with the utility pole open for now still have to run electricity to the shed and hook up septic system. After that I'll close it in with access door for the future.




























This is where I'm at now. Next project I plan on starting is to build in a closest/utility room in the shed until I have a friend help me with window and doors so it can be done pretty quickly. 
I might start building the wall this week end. And might start pressure washing old paint off and prepping all that good stuff. I went ahead and got most of my trim needed and decided adding a border around where the tin and siding meet to give it a lil extra pop. I'm holding off putting it on so I won't have to tape it of and worry about it when painting. We held up a 1x4 and 1x6 of cedar. We are going with the 1x6.

1x6









I'm itching to get it on but like I said I'm just going to be patient and wait for the Windows doors and paint.

Hopefully I'll have some more pics this weekend of a wall.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jm423

As they say "off to a good start, just lack a little finishing up". And you are getting free fertilizer in your yard!


----------



## Joejoe070

jm423 said:


> As they say "off to a good start, just lack a little finishing up". And you are getting free fertilizer in your yard!


Haha I don't mind the fertilizer for now but I will be putting a fence up sometime in the future. The other day they carpet bombed my back yard all around my path from the house to the shed had to play hopscotch when going back and forth!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Part Timer

I'm I'm to see the build along. Very cool project. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeyman1

Your project will pay good dividends in the future.

Do you mind me asking how much it cost to move the house?

If I could offer a piece of advice, get the underside (and anything else you can) sprayed with foam. Will go a long way towards keeping out bugs and drafts in the winter. Will make it quieter too.


----------



## Joejoe070

Part Timer said:


> I'm I'm to see the build along. Very cool project.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Thanks hope you enjoy watching it just keep checking on it every now and then.



monkeyman1 said:


> Your project will pay good dividends in the future.
> 
> Do you mind me asking how much it cost to move the house?
> 
> If I could offer a piece of advice, get the underside (and anything else you can) sprayed with foam. Will go a long way towards keeping out bugs and drafts in the winter. Will make it quieter too.


Yes sir that's the plan after we live a few years in it and get some savings we will most likely build a new house somewhere or move into one of the larger houses my grandfather has already out there. Then rent this one out hopefully. Who knows we might not want to leave and just add on to this one in the future.
To have the house and shed moved took them around 3 days and The cost was around 5k for both that's including all permits and paperwork for moving though the city and stuff like that. I have been told each city or county is different and can cost more or less depending on where you coming from and moving to.

On the foam part I might put that insulated board you see in the shed underneath then foam around that and any other areas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeyman1

Joejoe070 said:


> To have the house and shed moved took them around 3 days and The cost was around 5k for both that's including all permits and paperwork for moving though the city and stuff like that. I have been told each city or county is different and can cost more or less depending on where you coming from and moving to.
> 
> On the foam part I might put that insulated board you see in the shed underneath then foam around that and any other areas.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's about what I was quoted when thinking of moving and renovating a house to be a rental.

On another house I renovated, I also cut the styro board (and bats) and put between the studs (not underside). I'm not sure the styro provided much insulation - maybe somewhat of a moisture barrier though.

I replaced the weighted windows with Anderson windows which have good curb appeal but in retrospect I think I could have gone with less costly windows. Those old houses don't lend themselves to energy efficiency, but are small and can be economically cooled and heated.

Keep posting progress pics - reminds me of some of my trials!


----------



## Joejoe070

I put rolls of insulation between the studs when siding was ripped off to be replaced. There is already insulation in the attic so I'm good there. But I will for sure put something underneath at some point. 
The Windows that are in the house now are the old weighted ones most of them are broke or won't even go up or have cracks in the glass so they got to go. I really want to start that project but I know right now I don't have the workforce and time to tackle that. so I'm going to move to something simple until I can knock it out real fast. I'll keep the pics coming. Might not have much from this upcoming weekend most likely going to pressure wash loose paint woooohooo tons of fun lol probably won't see to much of a difference. But if there is I'll post some pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jm423

You will miss that "rumbley-rumbley -THUMP" from a weight cord breaking with those weighted windows!


----------



## monkeyman1

Don't throw away those old windows. They sell for a fair amount of change at flea markets and antique stores. Many people use them to make a greenhouse as well.


----------



## Joejoe070

jm423 said:


> You will miss that "rumbley-rumbley -THUMP" from a weight cord breaking with those weighted windows!


I most likely won't hear them since they will be removed and replaced before I move in.



monkeyman1 said:


> Don't throw away those old windows. They sell for a fair amount of change at flea markets and antique stores. Many people use them to make a greenhouse as well.


For sure definitely going to sell what I can to make money to put back in the house. I have alot of other items that came in the house and shed I plan on selling. bunch of old doors Windows and other miscellaneous items . Going to try to use what I can and save a few bucks and sell what I don't need and make a few bucks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blast-n-cast

Looking good so far. I would figure out some ventilation for your skirting if I was you to get some air flow. I don't know how many homes I have looked at that have issues with the floor/subfloor rotting out due to a lack of ventilation.


----------



## jm423

+1 on venting skirting-with screening to keep unwanted tenants out.


----------



## peckerwood

You got the balz of a high-diver.Good for you!Refreshing to see someone your age with so much ambition and drive.Gitter Done.


----------



## Its Catchy

Great Job and you are smarter than most people your age. Start off small and save all that money you would be paying in rent! 

Good Luck!


----------



## Joejoe070

Thanks for all the comments and I'm sure I'll think of some type of vents for under the house.
This last weekend I pressure washed all the loose chipped paint off . I also removed trim and cleaned all that area.
I went ahead and pressure washed all the gunk off the roof. Let me tell you it's a long way down up there if you slip and fall. 
I already washed one half of the roof and didn't have a problem slipping at all boots were holding a good grip.
well I had a mishap. I started slipping down the tin I knew I couldn't stop and if I didn't do anything I was going head first. so I just laid down and went for the ride. Landed perfectly on my feet in the middle of the porch on the ground seen in the pics talk about luck. If I would have been over a foot or so either way I would have most likely got hurt some how.
































































I plan on sanding here for awhile so might not see anymore action for awhile but hopefully I can knock it out fast .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeyman1

Wow. It's like watching a rerun of what I did 30 years ago. Hang in there. It will get to be real work after a while.


----------



## TXXpress

You're on the right track. Especially for a young couple. Good luck and keep posting updated pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Joejoe070

Update: Haven't been to my house in almost two weeks. I have been so busy with all kinds of stuff. So I finally found sometime to go do a little work today. 
With the current weather all week and today's forecast I decided to stay inside. This pocket door was in a package in the shed when I got it so I wanted to use it somewhere. Found the perfect spot for it. 
I plan to either put my boat in the shed if there is enough room or my fiancÃ© has a pool table in storage we really want to put out there. We will just have to see what happens. But I figured either way boat or pool table how convenient it would be not having a swinging door. 
This room will be mud room closet area for clothes for what is offseason. washer and dryer will be out here with a sink and small counter top . I'm not done with it still need to get a latch and small stuff and finish out the top.














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tcs2018

You have a lot of work going on! Your pics bring back some good memories for me!! Great Job.


----------



## fy0834

Good job and congrats on getting it done.


----------



## troy sylvia

*window replacement*

I'm not sure how you plan on replacing your windows but I've done a couple of old houses like that and have found that by just removing the inside part of the window. Leaving the frame and reducing the frame to a standard window size is the cheapest, easiest, quickest way and it keeps the original look. PM me if you have questions


----------



## ossnap

Nice work. It's looking good.


----------



## fishinguy

nice project, keep up the good work.


----------



## Cowboyupo6

What does a house like that cost, and how much does it cost to move? You never know if these shows are being truthful or not.


----------



## Joejoe070

It's been awhile since I have posted a update been so busy and haven't had time to stop and fill everyone in on 2cool a lot has happened. I also hit a speed bump which really slowed down progress. Some honey bees decide to move in the house before me and really slowed me down. We did get rid of them but there are more at my grandfathers rent house right next to mine. I sure hope they don't migrate back over to mine . The exterior is getting closer every weekend. Last post I pressure washed all loose paint off after that we hit it with sanders and scrapers and caulked all cracks in the siding and then slapped the primer on.





































After prepping the siding I decide to go ahead and remove this window and wall it up I'm limited on space inside and I'm going to build a built in entertainment center between these two closest similar to this so the window had to go.










Before pic from inside where entertainment center is going










After pics





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joejoe070

I also built this little access door to my plumbing on the shower in case I ever need to repair or unclog anything




























The latest project was resetting this door frame the door was rubbing very bad and there was no threshold so we took it out and reset it



















I plan on getting paint and Windows purchased this week and those two project are going to kick off then I'll just lack my trim and small odds and ends on exterior and it will be complete hopefully it will be done here in a few weeks then I plan to hit my septic and water lines before the winter weather rolls in . Sorry for the long break between post I'll try not to let it stretch out that far next time .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4kids

Nice Job! I was curious why you insulated the PEX. Is that a reqt or was it just to keep hot water hot or? I do like the Wirsbo-Uponor cold expansion PEX


----------



## saltwatersensations

well?


----------



## saltwatersensations

you quit?


----------



## batmaninja

Cool project, thanks for taking us along. 

I hope the bees didnt get you......:brew:


----------



## Joejoe070

What's up 2cool sorry I haven't kept up with my post. But yes I'm still here and did not quit working on the house just quit posting it got a little crazy with working on the house and planning the wedding. I had to get with it and devote every spare minute to the house to have it functional. I quit updating along time so we have some catching up to do enjoy!!









































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joejoe070

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeyman1

Looking great.


----------



## PassingThru

Y'alls hard work is paying off. Looks really nice.


----------



## Joejoe070

Thanks
I will post some pictures this weekend of what it looks like currently.
I have the clear coat on the floors curing right now so no work can be done all week. We plan on staying out there this weekend to relax and do a few small projects. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TXXpress

You hooked a good woman there Joe! Sanding hardwood floors? She's a keeper! 

The house is coming along. Keep posting up those pics.


----------



## batmaninja

Do you mind saying where you got this lumber, I would like to do something similar on a cabin?


----------



## Joejoe070

batmaninja said:


> Do you mind saying where you got this lumber, I would like to do something similar on a cabin?


The lumber in this project is just old pallets I got from my work it's pretty easy to do the hard part is knowing what color wood to use and where to to put it to get the random mix match look but it might have been easier if I had a few more pallets I was just tight on my lumber at the end of the project but it wasn't to bad good luck post up ur project when your done would like to see it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bankin' On It

Wow what a difference! Very nice. Congrats!


----------



## Old Whaler

Looks great! What a fun project!


----------



## batmaninja

Looks great man, the carpentry is wonderful


----------



## fy0834

Congratulations on a work in progress.
I purchased a house from a fellow 2cooler and had it moved to some property we own.
My plan was to rent it to our domestic help and her family.
My wife intervened and we sold it to our domestic help and her family...
We tote the note... he is a carpenter, so that took the work off of me.


----------



## Joejoe070

Thanks everyone 
The only projects I really have left is finish my small laundry room in the shed. The front and back porch along with fence. There are probably a few punch list task that need to be done but I need my laundry room operable so we can move in there so that's my main priority right now. getting there slowly but surely


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KIKO

*new flooring*

I worked on a similar restoration project last year. I observed the same thing by looking at how old the wood on the flooring is. The moment you put an AC unit, it will suck up moisture from under causing condensation and the wood to get damp. It could happen very quick, specially if you have vinyl or even tile over the wood where is does not allow it to vent.

While your at it, consider reinforcing the floor joist and replacing the flooring materiel with 3/4" plywood. It will cost you more later on.



Blast-n-cast said:


> Looking good so far. I would figure out some ventilation for your skirting if I was you to get some air flow. I don't know how many homes I have looked at that have issues with the floor/subfloor rotting out due to a lack of ventilation.


----------



## Mrschasintail

Amazing job!!!!


----------



## Lawdawg972

Nice work!


----------



## DonChuy

awesome! Looking good


----------



## saltwatersensations

Any updates?


----------

